# Anyone stop using paypal??



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

If so has it effected your business? I hear horror stories about people getting frozen for no reason. I'd hate for that to happen.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There's not much to like about paypal, except maybe that so many people use it. If you're using it in shopping cart software I would say there are better options out there. If all you're worried about is frozen balances, then don't keep your funds in there. Transfer them to your bank on a regular basis.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I use it to buy stuff... but I don't allow customers to buy from me using PayPal. To many trouble. PayPal is "customer friendly" only! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbdezign (Jul 22, 2013)

I recommend having it available but not as a primary way to pay. However if you have stripe or something similar that allows direct checkout you will be fine without it. 

I have had PayPal for years never had a problem and I have collected allot of money on it over the years, however as it's been said I don't let the funds add up to much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

ssmedia7 said:


> I use it to buy stuff... but I don't allow customers to buy from me using PayPal. To many trouble. PayPal is "customer friendly" only!


I completely agree. We have had a few charge backs where we have PROOF of clients placing the order and receiving the order yet Paypal always sides with the customer. We lose the money and get dinged. grrr!

Otherwise, Paypal feels safe. They keep changing their "invoice" payment interface which confuses our customers but we deal.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

FatboyGraphics said:


> If so has it effected your business? I hear horror stories about people getting frozen for no reason. I'd hate for that to happen.


Ha. They actually froze our account around 2 weeks ago. We had to send them alot of different information. I like paypal because the money comes instantly and they give you a debit card. Thinking about adding stripe next.


----------



## MungoLarry (Jan 10, 2016)

Stripe and Square are better than paypal.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

MungoLarry said:


> Stripe and Square are better than paypal.


those are just CC processors, right? I already have one of them.


----------



## sbdezign (Jul 22, 2013)

FatboyGraphics said:


> those are just CC processors, right? I already have one of them.




Stripe is for online carts and square is the actual replacement to PayPal.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

FatboyGraphics said:


> those are just CC processors, right? I already have one of them.


Then what are you using paypal for?


----------



## sbdezign (Jul 22, 2013)

splathead said:


> Then what are you using paypal for?




PayPal and Square are the same thing the allow you to collect money from customers. PayPal has been around but most merchants prefer square and most consumers use PayPal.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I've been using Paypal for years for credit cards, mainly because they don't charge a monthly fee. They will also send you a card swiper for your smart phone so you can take payments when you deliver a job.

I will say if a customer was dishonest and disputed a payment you'd better have some proof that you made the delivery because as mentioned above if you don't you'll lose the money and your customer will get free stuff. Fortunately I've never had anyone do that. I like to think I'm a pretty good judge of character and can tell when a customer seems like possible bad news. The vast majority of people don't mind paying for what they get.

Paypal is also my preferred method of payment when buying things online. It's so much faster than having to enter credit card information, name address etc.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've collected money through PayPal for over ten years. I've never had any problems. I use their invoicing tool and appreciate their monthly reports, tax information and the fact that there are no hidden fees. I regularly transfer funds to my bank account.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Lots of people prefer Paypal.they don't have any issue with it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

One thing about PayPal is that a lot of the major retailers use it so customers learn that its trusted by those retailers. I haven't seen Square used where I shop. That could change but right now PayPal is more widely accepted.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

This just in: PayPal is has raised its prices (and boy are they high) AND there is a new clause (that you must accept) that states that you, the seller, can not discourage your customers from using PayPal. You also have to offer PayPal on the same level as your other merchant providers. You can not speak down about PayPal and other BS. Now, I know this is now The Republic of Trump but last time I checked there wasn't an executive order limiting freedom of speech. 


http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ellers-criticise-online-service-a7577411.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

They definitely raised some prices but I'm not sure this will really effect everyone unless you have cross-border transactions, live outside the US, use Payments Pro, Virtual Terminal or accept payments from charities.


----------



## topdogclarksvill (Feb 11, 2017)

I have had issues with chargebacks from customers, even though I have had proof also.


----------



## stargraphics (Nov 20, 2007)

They froze my account 2 years ago for no apparent reason and they wouldn't even tell me exactly why.
After getting it resolved, I still offer PayPal but only keep a small balance just in case. What they offer is very useful to me but it's hard for me to trust them.


----------



## moondane (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been using a PayPal cart for years and used to have everything good to say about them. Most customers trust them. I thought they had good customer service and they protected me against charge-backs. I have never had my funds frozen. I never carry much of a balance since I don't use it for purchases other than shipping.

Over the last year things changed. There are many issues with their online tools not working correctly - or not at all. They kept giving me weak work-arounds but those made it impossible to run my business effectively. I had to find an alternative. I'm transitioning over to a Shopify site and payments next month. 
(Keeping my fingers crossed!)


----------



## harryvent (Aug 8, 2016)

I offer few payments freedom to my customers because some of them are like online payment gateways like PayPal, Stripe, Wire Transfer, Zipmark, Authorize.net and cash or check. They can utilize any one of these for make payments on time, so cash flow improves and I can take further decisions for business development. I have a financial system which is Apptivo it integrates online payment gateways so invoice generation and payment processes are done easily.


----------



## fidelmartin (Jun 15, 2017)

I am using PayPal for collect money from customers also I regularly transfer money to my bank account. I have never had any issue with it.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Paypal is great for buyers. Bad for sellers


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Paypal is a must no matter what. I always pay with paypal online, only on amazon i pay with visa. Cause they don't have paypal. The reason for this is that paypal cover me and I can always dispute if something goes wrong. I never had issues when I used paypal, but I read stories people lost their money using visa. 
I know paypal is bad for sellers, but if you don't do it, you leave bunch of money on table for other sellers to grab it. And it is better to get something then nothing.

Me as a customer when I try new store I always order with paypal just in case if store owner is bad. And I think many buyers are the same like me. Using paypal for their own protection.

So my 2 cents would be store owner shouldn't leave money on the table, the real question here is how to redirect customers like me to use visa or mastercard instead of paypal in your store?

10% off if you order with master card or visa instead of pay pal at your store? Just brainstorming...


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

I use paypal for buying and selling, I also use Paypal and the PayPal square version for card swiping for customers, And i use the new Facebook messenger for paying way as well.. All work flawless for me .... I never have any problems..


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

pippin decals said:


> I use paypal for buying and selling, I also use Paypal and the PayPal square version for card swiping for customers, And i use the new Facebook messenger for paying way as well.. All work flawless for me .... I never have any problems..


Paypal got upper limit how much you can draw per a day. So if people don't know the rules, they can be in situation where paypal block their account. I suspect this is the case in most cases. You can always ask for bigger limit, but I do wonder how many of those which were blocked never know about their limit per day.
.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

thank god for edit option. That would sound very weird


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

Paypal does absolutely side with the customer but I think you'll find that most processors will do the same. Especially for online or phone orders, you're pretty much at the mercy of a dishonest customer if there ends up being a charge-back. 

For signature purposes, where you've actually scanned a card, there is a much better chance of "winning" the argument.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok... let's clear this up. It's cool to accept PayPal for your business IF the product is being shipped. DO NOT accept if the customer wants to come and pick it up. If they dispute it with Pay AFTER they have received it from you they WILL WIN! I know I know... you are thinking, "But what if I have proof?" The bottom line is that the ONLY proof PayPal will accept as proof that you provided goods and services is a tracking number from a shipper AND it says it's been delivered. 

Square? Yes! They have your back! Customer paid. Got it. Then disputed. I showed all my proof. Within 12hrs Square said I had enough. That even IF they decided to give the customer a refund that they WOULD NOT be deducting it from my account. I have had this happen a few times. 

So, go ahead and accept PayPal but not if you can't provide them with a tracking number to cover your business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

